# HO Layout in "confined" space



## kj1231 (Dec 24, 2018)

Here's a picture of my current layout - 2 ovals on 4'x7' board. For next Christmas I would like to double the size and make it 8'x7'. The issue as you can see is it takes up the full width of the room so my thought is to have a "hole" in the middle of the layout that I could crawl to and come up to fix derailments, etc. Thoughts? It would also be taken down and moved to the basement - unless my wife lets me keep it up.....








]


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Crawl under gets very old very quickly. I had that
situation with my room size HO layout. Getting down
on the knees to run the trains did not make for much
fun. Finally, I had a bridge made and train operations
are fun again. I can simply walk in like a home being.

Consider how you could hinge a section of your
proposed layout that would give you access without
crawling under.

Don


----------



## kj1231 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks, Don! I watched a couple YouTubes with hinges and "lift ups". Will have to decide if I want to dedicate the time to learn all of the wiring and precision track laying versus the duck under...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There actually is a very simple way to wire track on
a 'bridge' and apply the 'safety turnoff' for tracks 
leading to the span. Some of what you may have
seen can be needlessly complex.

My bridge has the two track bus wires coming from the
hinge end. There is a small brass contact connected
to one wire on the 'open' end of the bridge and a
matching contactor on the 'open' end frame. A wire
from it goes to an insulated rail leading to the 'open'
end. When bridge is up no contact, thus train stops
before making a dive. The bridge acts as a barrier
for a train approaching from the hinge end.

Don


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

That's not small!! That's huuuuuuuge!!!


----------

